# Step by Step Instructions with Pictures on How to Tie Galloup's Craw



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Let me start out by saying that I do not tie with the quality of Ladykiller or some of the others. Second, credit for this fly goes to Kelly Galloup.

Shoeman mentioned finding crawfish in the belly's of the fish he just recently caught on the Muskegon. This may be a pattern to use during the outing (I can't attend). Large trout are known to love crawfish.

Hook: TMC 300 sz. 2-6
Thread: Black, brown or olive 3/0
Tail: Small tag of Palmered Rabbit Strip
Body: Palmered Rabbit olive or rust
Pincers: Two Rabbit Strips olive or rust
Head: Spun deer hair olive or rust

This fly is tied backwards. Spin your deer hair first at the bend of the hook with the tips pointing back. You should end up with about a 1/2" bunch of hair.










Next clip the hair in a cone head fashion. The thick part of the cone should be towards the eye of the hook. This separates your pincers. Leave a couple of tips to act as antennae.










Tie in the two rabbit strip pincers. They are tied in halfway up the hook shank on each side with the leather sides of the strips facing each other. The strip on the shank will add bulk for the body.










Top view.










Finally, tie in a rabbit strip at the base of the head and palmer it to the eye. Leave a small piece of the strip hang over the eye to act as a tail. Whip finish and you are done.










Top view.










Good Luck.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That one is going into our fly library just as soon as I can get the chance.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Looks good gunrod, I'll have to try that one too.

Mike


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll leave the pics for a while and give you the chance Steve. 

If anyone is fishing the Muskegon outing it could be the FLY if you are pulling streamers. I have only fished it once (just recently introduced to streamer fishing) but weather and water didn't cooperate. Plus I was just learning the water but I look forward to throwing it some more later this summer.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That looks simple enough as well. I've seen some patterns, that would take me a week to tie. I would be scared to throw that into a logjam.

Thanks for posting the pattern

This "step by step" thing is just too cool


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The trimming takes a few minutes because you have the hook gape in your way but other than that it is pretty quick to tie. 

Besides, anything you throw in the log jam is a risk. But that's where the biggin's are.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It will soon be online and featured at http://www.michigantroutstreams.com


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I tied one last night - it's definitly hawg bait! I'm going to try one with a dubbed body, hackle instead of the rabbit strip, and a swiss straw shellback. Thanks for posting that recipe gunrod.

Mike


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The crayfish army is coming.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I don't know where you got the rabbit Steve but I like it better than mine cuz you have a barred or grizzly look to it. I was also trying to decide how to put eyes on it. I think the eyes will make that a killer.

Mike if you are going to dub it you might want some filler just to give the body some size. I was thinking of spinning deer hair all the way down the hook but it will probably make it float too much. Chenille could work good also. 

Glad everyone liked it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My bodies (other than the head don't have much size to them at all. I think with the tail curling back towards the head when the fly moves it won't really matter.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This imitation by our own Chef cannot be beat however. Check this out:


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Chef!!!!Wow let's see the recipe for that one!!! That's probably the nicest looking crawfish pattern I've seen.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I tried to get it out of him Weezer, but to be fair he's been very busy lately. Man I'd sure hate to lose one of those in a logjam though.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Looks like marabou for the pincers and swiss straw for the back. The rest I can't see. Pretty life like though. That must take some time to tie.


----------

